# Relationship between band installation and accuracy



## OmidBhr (Apr 14, 2019)

Hello everyone.

I've started shooting slingshots for a few months now and I shoot TTF.

I've watched hundreds of videos but still didn't get the answers I was looking for.

Here are my 2 questions, and I appreciate your answers in advance.

1) Bill Hays mentions to line up the bands vertically and you will be aligned with the target (gangsta style). I seems that I shoot to the side, either left or right. But my release has improved and I can adjust the aim. But the top band can't make the lower band disappear completely. I have to see some of the lower band. Why is that ?

2) I was shooting accurately and I had to see a little of the right side of the lower band, in order to hit the target every time. But the bands failed and after I installed new ones, I had to see a little of the left side of the lower band to hit the target. Does band installation affect you accuracy ?

Thank you all


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

Just sounds like you arent aligning your bands directly under your eye...but accuracy is good regardless of how you use (or dont use) reference points...instinctive shooters seem to do ok....
As long as you are consistently hitting the target then your bands are most likely aligned properly....

MW

Sent from my LG-M470 using Tapatalk


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Are you twisting the pouch?


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Welcome to the Forum interesting post, looking forward to seeing what other shooters have to say


----------



## OmidBhr (Apr 14, 2019)

Well, as dear MW mentioned, I checked myself in the mirror and it seems that the bands aren't directly under my eye.

And regarding pouch twisting, as matter of fact I twist it to be held vertically and it helps me with clean release.

So, if I line up the bands directly under my dominant eye and have a clean release, the shot shouldn't go to the left or right. Am I right ?

And one more thing.

Does tying the TTF bands affect accuracy ?

Thanks again


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

If you're twisting the lower band may appear wider (or simply uneven) than the top band as you're seeing it under twist and a different length of it. Just align them as centrally to each other as possible.


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

OmidBhr said:


> Well, as dear MW mentioned, I checked myself in the mirror and it seems that the bands aren't directly under my eye.
> And regarding pouch twisting, as matter of fact I twist it to be held vertically and it helps me with clean release.
> 
> So, if I line up the bands directly under my dominant eye and have a clean release, the shot shouldn't go to the left or right. Am I right ?
> ...


Yes sir...if you have the bands directly under your eye and you sight straight down the bands and you release the pouch smoothly your shots will fly straight...

I do think i remember someone saying that if are using over powered bands (your bands are too powerful for the ammo weight) it can throw your shot...to the right, if I remember correctly...I always match my bands to my ammo so im not exactly sure if this is true or not...you are always better off with bands that are a little lighter draw than too heavy though...the heavier the bands the less control you will have...

You get a smooth pouch release by gripping the ammo in the pouch as lightly as possible...(not pinching the pouch around the ammo) and just letting the pouch slip through by releasing your grip gently...

As far as the TTF band attachment is, (if i am understanding your question) the bands should be centered on the fork tips...and attached to the pouch evenly so the pouch isnt twisted...both bands should be equal length from fork to pouch..

MW

Sent from my LG-M470 using Tapatalk


----------



## OmidBhr (Apr 14, 2019)

Dear MW,

I truly and utterly appreciate your taking the time and giving me a thorough answer.

I'm using your tip about holding the ammo as lightly as possible and it really helps.

Now it's 50% easier since I know that if the ball is moving to the left or right, the cause is the release.

Thanks a million pal


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

OmidBhr said:


> Dear MW,
> I truly and utterly appreciate your taking the time and giving me a thorough answer.
> I'm using your tip about holding the ammo as lightly as possible and it really helps.
> Now it's 50% easier since I know that if the ball is moving to the left or right, the cause is the release.
> ...


Anytime my friend...I'm happy to hear it helped! 

MW

Sent from my LG-M470 using Tapatalk


----------

